# Columbia Superb Twin Bar



## bud poe (Apr 22, 2010)

Any idea the value of this one?  No front fender, no chainguard and I don't think the handle bars are correct.  I've seen the same frame badged as an Elgin, with a killer tank.  Not sure if this one would've had a tank, but i know I've never seen another one like it...What's it worth????


http://www.flickr.com/photos/25188425@N08/?saved=1


----------



## yeshoney (Apr 23, 2010)

The frame is definetly Westfield/Columbia and it is the same design as the Blackhawk/Falcon, but the paint scheme is Columbia and the obvious older headbadge.  The chainring is regular pitch with the wider chain. Is the rear fender Aluminum?  Looks like a great bike.  There are other more knowledgable people who can pinpoint the year but i am gonna throw out 34-35 based on my limited know;edge.  Look under the BB for the serial and post it.  That will help.
Joe


----------



## bud poe (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes it's an aluminum rear fender.  I threw the white schwinn grips on just to match the tires...I'll post the serial #, for some reason I think I figured it was a 1936 model but now I can't remember why I thought that...I love the heavy duty kickstand!  Thanks for the extra info...


----------



## bud poe (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh and also the tires aren't original, I put those on...Anyone got any pics of another one of these, maybe with tank and correct bars?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 25, 2010)

This should be close to what your bike should look like. Of course youir bike would need some very expensive parts. This is from a 1934 catalog page.
http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/799.htm


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 25, 2010)

First of all, congratulations! That is a very cool bike.

Westfield Manufacturing was the company that produced both the Columbia brand and much of the Sear Elgin line in the mid 1930’s. Although similar, it is rarer than an Elgin Blackhawk as the Columbia branded models were produced as Westfield’s in-house premium brand and were made in smaller numbers than the Elgin’s which were responsible for much of Westfield’s annual profit at that time.  
 
The model you have has essentially the same frame as a Blackhawk or Falcon. As Joe pointed out, decoding the serial number will give the year it was manufactured. 

Judging by the remaining fender your Columbia is a 1936 or 1937 model; the earlier versions used stainless rain gutter fenders. All of these frames (with the exception of the rare truss bar version) were originally supplied with tanks and I would guess your bike probably had the later suspended banana tank rather than the large hanging toolbox like the earlier Blackhawk.

You have asked what your bike is worth and I think that is a matter of perspective.

The most important perspective is your own and how you value the bike in monetary terms. In our somewhat depressed market many people value what they own above what would be considered the current fair market value of the item.

Fair market value will also depend on the potential buyer if the bike is offered for sale. As a restoration start it is missing most of the hard to find and expensive pieces needed to complete it. If, on the other hand, a buyer sees the bike as a complete statement as it sits and not an expensive project, they may be willing to pay more for the bike than could be justified in a restoration scenario.

Judging the bike against several similar offerings on eBay in the last year, some of which sold and others that did not meet reserve, I would say that the bike has a fair market value as it sits somewhere between $200 and $500. The low end represents parts and/or a restoration start, the high end represents a sale to someone who loves the patina and the bike as is and doesn’t mind paying top dollar for it.

Lastly here is a link to a picture of a complete Columbia Superb from 1937. (the headlight is a $1000 plus or minus item) 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...937+columbia+bike&hl=en&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow that bike looks sweet with the bannana tank. Being fairly new to the prewar market and it seems like something new is always showing up. I know this isnt my thread but thank for the lengthly discription of the bike.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, thanks Phil for your input and opinion...
As if told a few others, I'm not really interested in selling at this time, I might entertain a few trade scenarios though...While I love the patina on the bike, I'm not totally into the lines of the frame.  I think it's a bit awkward looking for some reason, perhaps having the tank would balance it out a bit.  For now i'll just enjoy riding it (not too far, the thing is a TANK!) and keep my eyes open for parts.
Thanks everyone for the info...


----------

